# Where is SQS Racing?



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Ive been having such a great service and contact with SQS all the way since january 2008. Now, when it was a production fault on my third gear, I sent them an Email with pics off the gear. 8 minutes later I got a answer that it looked like a production fault. And they told me to ship it to them. 1 month passed, and nothing...
Sent them a new mail, and got this:
Sorry for delay,
I have accident and was 2 weeks in hospital and next 4 weeks must stay in bed with 3 broken vertebras. 
I will send it asap
This is one month ago. No email answers and no no one answers calls either..
Anyone been talking to them lately??


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 12:14 AM 11-16-2008_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Where is SQS Racing? (Norwegian-VR6)*

oh crap. i am buying the dog-box gearset and seq shift next month. or i had planned too.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Where is SQS Racing? (speeding-g60)*

Well, maybe they are up and running again next month. Their service has always been very good. But I guess he is hurt in some way, and that he will be up and running again soon. 
Some Audi tuners here in Norway are gonna buy their Audi 6 speed dog box's. For Audi/Porsche RS2.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Where is SQS Racing? (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
Some Audi tuners here in Norway are gonna buy their Audi 6 speed dog box's. For Audi/Porsche RS2. 

another good thing. because if it works out in the rabbit chassis, the Coupe/S2 chassis will get one next year for 01E.


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Where is SQS Racing? (speeding-g60)*

i have been talking to them regular basis past couple of weeks


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Where is SQS Racing? (euroroccoT)*

hmmm. I just cant imagen SQS is dumping me, because of a simpel production fail. Its been two months now.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

ahh
the pleasures of overseas shopping
i learnt my lesson YEARS ago with some euro only coilovers, i would stick with someone closer to home


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_ahh
the pleasures of overseas shopping
i learnt my lesson YEARS ago with some euro only coilovers, i would stick with someone closer to home


Its not over seas for us.
But Erik twin turbo stahlertz cant seem to get hold of em either


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Where is SQS Racing? (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Audi tuners here in Norway are gonna buy their Audi 6 speed dog box's. For Audi/Porsche RS2. 

WHAT!?
These are not available as yet.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Where is SQS Racing? (Wizard-of-OD)*

5000+ usd was the price.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Where is SQS Racing? (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_5000+ usd was the price.

Got a link?When I contacted them 4 months ago they told me they had no plans on releasing 1 anytime soon.I just bought my gearbox from Advanced Automotion with the works in it.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Where is SQS Racing? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Got this on a email from them 22 february 2008:
We also do Ausi S2 gearbox 6speed (01E) but only dog box - it works well, cost over 5000 EUR...
Anyway. Ive been calling them everyday and been sending emails.
Nothing


----------



## hotsk1llet98 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Where is SQS Racing? (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_ Where is SQS Racing?
_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 12:14 AM 11-16-2008_

Don't know but I'm luvin my tall ratio'ed 02M right now...






















Good luck with that


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Where is SQS Racing? (hotsk1llet98)*

I am sorry - was really long time away becouse of my accident.
I have gear for you ready.
Regarding O1E gearbox - we did it in past anyway we did not make it for stock - its custom manufacturing and soonest term is now about Spring 2009
SQS Racing s.r.o.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Finally good news for you Kristian. But that doesn't rule out 02M, does it


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*









See if anyone want to buy my SQS first.
Its not gonna be free to build the 02M setup.
Its from a 2003 R32. 40000km's on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

R32 is weaker then the 02M DRP,DRW etc.
It got that horrible bearing that pops out at high tq in the back


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Drp and DRW I can see they have on Bildelsbase.se
But the crazy price's they want for it








U sure Fredrik, that the 2003 R32 isnt a DRP/DRW??
I mean they still made the Golf V6 4Motion at that time..


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Since I'm also working on a 02M/4Motion swap, I spent a few hours on ETKA yesterday. Here is all the info I gathered on the 02M transmission that came on 6 cylinder Golfs (MK4), both the 2.8l 24v 4motion and the R32.
2.8l
02M 300 012 A DRP/FZM/FMP
02M 300 011 AX DRP
02M 300 012 AX	FZM/FMP
3.2l
02M 300 015 CX	FMP/GQT
02M 300 012 G GQV/FMP/GQT
02M 300 012 GX GQV
As you can see, the DRP never came in the R32.
The DRW came on the TDI if I'm not mistaken, therefore the longer gearing on this box.
Hope this helps








Edit: Spelling mistake


_Modified by VR6rocks at 9:49 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Drp and DRW I can see they have on Bildelsbase.se
But the crazy price's they want for it








U sure Fredrik, that the 2003 R32 isnt a DRP/DRW??
I mean they still made the Golf V6 4Motion at that time..


R32 box is different.
weaker casing , and no real bearing in the back.
Just like 02A








The DRW axles can be bought online from TM-tuning etc for a couple of houndred.
Normal price for a DRP is 2150$ from companies who service these boxes.
New syncros etc


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

Good info. I will check what the R32 box i have on hand are.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

All R32 are like this








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3858334


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

same problem on the the diesel gearboxes..


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
R32 box is different.
weaker casing , and no real bearing in the back.
Just like 02A








The DRW axles can be bought online from TM-tuning etc for a couple of houndred.
Normal price for a DRP is 2150$ from companies who service these boxes.
New syncros etc


So are you saying the 2.8L 24v 2wd O2M doesn't have this problem??


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Fred, any idea what the difference is between those two:
02M 300 012 A DRP
02M 300 011 AX DRP
The 011 AX seems to be ~2000 euros cheaper than the 012 A. This is per etka 7.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_Fred, any idea what the difference is between those two:
02M 300 012 A DRP
02M 300 011 AX DRP
The 011 AX seems to be ~2000 euros cheaper than the 012 A. This is per etka 7.


Cant Etka tell you the diffrence? Both 4Motion boxe's?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

x means that you must give them you old gearbox..and what you get is a rebuild gearbox..


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
Cant Etka tell you the diffrence? Both 4Motion boxe's?

Both are 4 motion boxes that came on the 2.8l 24v from years 2000 up to 2002

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_x means that you must give them you old gearbox..and what you get is a rebuild gearbox..

Thanks, that explains the price difference then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But one is 012 and the other 011.
If this is all true, then the only DRP box to look for is the 02M 300 012 A


----------

